# New Elite grips from Gripwerks



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

grips look great. nice job


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Hi Mike,

looks like a good job, can't wait to see them original.

Chris


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Awesome Mike, outstanding work as usual....


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hi there from South Africa*

Hi, I was just wondering about grips for a 2007 Iron Mace.
What do u have ?

Willem


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

OK Mike
you HAVE to tell where you got that camo dipped from!

predator is my favorite and that has to be the best camo i have ever seen!
please tell!

do you have some pics of the entire bow?
please post them, good way to show off the effect of the color of the grip by seeing the whole bow as well!

thanks

Francis


----------



## Bubb (Dec 9, 2007)

Prices please???? Love it


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

francis said:


> OK Mike
> you HAVE to tell where you got that camo dipped from!
> 
> predator is my favorite and that has to be the best camo i have ever seen!
> ...



I agree. Pics of that bow please.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I saw my buddy's the other day. Also a great customer.....

Awsome work!!! *:tongue:


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful!!!! Any pics and prices for mathews???? Any word on when website will be up?:tongue:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Bump*


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice work!!!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

what are the grips selling for.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

*Still around...*

Tried to contact Mike twice in the past week with no reply? You still there?


----------



## pastorebbs (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump for Mike! Can't wait to get my tiger maple in for the Switchback!


----------



## Ghandalf (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

your grips look awesome!
I have some questions.
Are your grips medium or low wrist?
Is the standart gto grip medium or low wrist? I don't know the difference!

Can I get a pic of the back side of the grips, that I can see both sides?

Is it possible to get a grip with red and black color?


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Mike makes the best grips and awesome craftmanship IMHO.
Not to mention he is a first class guy, and great to deal with!


----------

